# Meguiars Scratch X on exterior piano trim



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Long time lurker of this amazing resource!

I’ve just picked up some Meguiars Scratch X for some surface marks on my bumper which I’m sure will do the trick (must stop parking too close to bushes!)

I have an A Class Mercedes with black piano trim on the door pillars and it’s very swirly. It occurred to me whether I could use the Scratch X on it to improve it? There are even some marks on the piano trim which appear to be baked in water marks so hoping it might deal with those too.

So my question is, can I safely use Scratch X on this high gloss surface? I wouldn’t want to apply it and be left with a dull finish. I’d obviously wax it afterwards.

(this will all be done by hand with pads)

Thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never used scratch x on interior trim but have used srp, blackhole etc to good effect, hopefully some one will come along who has tried it 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

washingitagain said:


> Long time lurker of this amazing resource!
> 
> I've just picked up some Meguiars Scratch X for some surface marks on my bumper which I'm sure will do the trick (must stop parking too close to bushes!)
> 
> ...


You will probably want to finish up with something finer as scratch x has a far amount of cut, try it and see if as to be honest anything capable of removing scratches by hand has to have some aggressiveness to it.

You should have tried swirlX first as its less abrasive and then moved to ScratchX if needed


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The "piano keys" mark very easily! I very much doubt that you'll get a good finish from it, although I could be wrong.

I've corrected mine a few times now (on different cars) I found that it's easy just to use a DA (if you have one) and M205 on a white pad. Obviously if you don't have a DA that wont apply.

After I correct them on my last car they ended up getting marred again from people using them to close the door so I ended up getting them wrapped in gloss black....end of issues  and only cost about £40 from memory.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm prepared to give it a go but I guess my main question is "what's the worst that can happen?". For example, the trim dulling and looking worse.

(I don't have a DA so it would be by hand)


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd hazard a guess that eventually the abrasives in ScratchX would break down sufficiently to leave a reasonable finish, but you might have to work hard at it and still have marring that may not be much better than the current swirls. 

I suppose you have little to lose, worst case you end up buying some finer polish to finish the job off if you don't have anything currently to hand


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

percymon said:


> I'd hazard a guess that eventually the abrasives in ScratchX would break down sufficiently to leave a reasonable finish, but you might have to work hard at it and still have marring that may not be much better than the current swirls.
> 
> I suppose you have little to lose, worst case you end up buying some finer polish to finish the job off if you don't have anything currently to hand


Nope, they wont break down, ive said already they use non-diminishing abrasives so wont diminishing (breakdown), please don't mislead people


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

To update, I had a go at the weekend and got good results. One of the panels had some nasty marks which look like maybe birds muck had baked on (car was left with a garage for a few days and then noticed that).

A bit of elbow grease removed the marks and also removed the heavy swirling and looks a load better now. I know it wont last as I watched the kids use the trim the close the doors yesterday but it is a vary natural thing to do!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Rian said:


> Nope, they wont break down, ive said already they use non-diminishing abrasives so wont diminishing (breakdown), please don't mislead people


Well blow me away if i missed it, but i can't see any mention of you stating that. SwirlX is gentler for sure.

Anyway I can only speak from experience, Scratch X its certainly not my go too product these days but before the days of machine polishing I'd used is successfully on window trims and paintwork such as nail marks behind door handles., leaving a very good finish with no marring or polish trails , superb gloss and squeeky clean paint. Same results on a variety of paints from old Saabs to modern BMW and Mercedes, including solid blacks which are the worst for showing poor end results

To the OP - glad you managed to find some improvement without additional expense  May not last but at least you can see the benefit of your efforts, and feel happier about the motor


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

ScratchX won't make it worse, however, as mentioned it will leave hazing of it's own. Should improve things overall.
You can go over it with something finer such as Menzerna 3800 or Megs 205.

Alex


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

EliteCarCare said:


> ScratchX won't make it worse, however, as mentioned it will leave hazing of it's own. Should improve things overall.
> You can go over it with something finer such as Menzerna 3800 or Megs 205.
> 
> Alex


It didn't leave a haze to be honest (that's what I was worried about). I buffed it off with clean microfibre towel and it looked better than before I started.

Also worth saying that it was also excellent for the original purpose I purchased it for - it took away the light stratches and sill scuffs with ease.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

washingitagain said:


> It didn't leave a haze to be honest (that's what I was worried about). I buffed it off with clean microfibre towel and it looked better than before I started.
> 
> Also worth saying that it was also excellent for the original purpose I purchased it for - it took away the light stratches and sill scuffs with ease.


Under high powered lights you would definitely see some minor hazing, this is common with all cutting compounds on piano black, but as long as you're happy with it that's the main thing. 

Alex


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

EliteCarCare said:


> Under high powered lights you would definitely see some minor hazing, this is common with all cutting compounds on piano black, but as long as you're happy with it that's the main thing.
> 
> Alex


Sure I was thinking more of visible hazing in normal light, but totally agree, under bright lights, it won't be perfect. I'm tempted to wrap them as I can't imagine it would be difficult on the flat areas and would solve the problem!


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

washingitagain said:


> Sure I was thinking more of visible hazing in normal light, but totally agree, under bright lights, it won't be perfect. I'm tempted to wrap them as I can't imagine it would be difficult on the flat areas and would solve the problem!


You could try topping with AG SRP, which will mask some hazing with its fillers and also contains a little cut to refine. Suitable for hand work. I use it on gloss black B pillars etc, in between DA sessions. Doesn't last too long but is very easy to apply.


----------

